# Mosquito Saturday ice?



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone have a chance to get out today..Was thinking of getting out tommorrow....Thanks


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

not sure how the ice is but im sure its fine. ill be at montys at 6am with peple and eyewall and heading to the bouy line.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

I will be close behind you...thanks


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i was there.....the ice overall is fine.....BUT.....at about in between the 2nd and 3rd bouy theres a crack that runs all the way to the island.....it is passable but tomrrow...personally i would preeceed with EXTRA CAUTION!!....as the day went on it opened much more and there is some spots along it that are 5by5 of open water.....BE CAREFUL AND BE SAFE!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

also...when crossing the crack try to go where you can see other poeple went.....try to stay either pretty far north or closer down by the island.....BE CAREFUL


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

heres a few pix


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

heres a good look at it


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey s f did you stay till dark and did you end up catchin anything?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hello iced over eyes, it was nice meeting you,hope to fish with you some time,we didnt stay,we left around 5:30 but the person we were fishing with stayed,idk how he ended up......we just brought home 3 crapps,and 4 perch,wasnt that good for us....how did you guys end up??


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Not sure about everyone else, but I didn't get a hit after about 5:30pm. Took off around 7. Great day though.

And I'm curious, does anyone else's face look like a lobster today?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Northern said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but I didn't get a hit after about 5:30pm. Took off around 7. Great day though.
> 
> And I'm curious, does anyone else's face look like a lobster today?


lmao yes my face is fried!!!! lol in ohio....in the winter...in march hahahah wow


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Oh good, glad I'm not the only one! I even tried using chapstick as sunscreen, but all in vain.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went to the south end of skeeter friday and for the first time in 15 years i fell thru. just because someone eles just walked over it dosent mean u can.. good thing it was only knee deep wont forget the feeling of goin in tho.. other then that there is 5 to 6'' of ice there but in some spots it thinner so if anyone goes out be alert..~fish master~


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

> And I'm curious, does anyone else's face look like a lobster today?


My face looks like a racoon and my buddy Outdoorzman will likely have sunburn till summer. Here's a tip.. Don't wear a vizor if you buzz your head! OUCH!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

fishmaster , did you go home, or go fishing? I know what I would've done!!! FOR GOD'S SAKES,GUYS !!!!!!!GET A SPUDBAR !!!!! IF IT GOES THROUGH,BACK UP!!!!!!!! BE SURE OF WHERE YOU ARE WALKING !!! THAT'S HOW YOU MIGHT GET YOUR NAME IN THE PAPERS!----------sonar...........


----------



## fishoner (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought i was the only one that got burnt guess not


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

fish master - careful there ole buddy. I have fallen through the ice several times and am quite familiar with the feeling you were talking about. After turning 60 I decided to live a less adventurous lifestyle and take fewer chances. Keep fishing but be careful.


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> hello iced over eyes, it was nice meeting you,hope to fish with you some time,we didnt stay,we left around 5:30 but the person we were fishing with stayed,idk how he ended up......we just brought home 3 crapps,and 4 perch,wasnt that good for us....how did you guys end up??


we stayed till dark and ended up with 6 walleye and about 30 crapps and about that many perch oh and yes we fried faces also


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad your ok Fishmaster! The dam ice is very unforgiving. I try to fish when its locked up not on the thaw.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

me. ha! i kept on walkin out fished with wet feet and all. the temp was like 34°-40° that day so it wasnt to bad... the thing of it is tho i just seen a guy come from the way i went out. so i didnt think nothing of it...~fish mster~


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fishing was slow did catch a nice 21 1/2 in walleye on a pimple with a whole small minnow... I dropped it down getting ready to pull my tip-ups when I saw him flash in at 4 feet came crashing down to 7 where I had my lure and nailed it! got another 17 1/2 incher at 3:30 right on the line in between 2nd and 3rd buoys got 3 crappie and one perch my buddy got three perch and a 14 inch crappie the last 20 minutes of the day! I think anyone who was out had fried faces.... definately the first time I had to apply aloe after a day of ice fishing! I told my wife when I got home that I could probably melt the rest of the snow in our yard with my face! I know it would have felt good!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow man i wish i would have followed you out!!! lol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Saturday sucked quantity wise for my brother and I. Two of the crappie I kept were 13"+ one was 10" and let go a couple little ones. My brother also had 3 large crappie and a couple 10" along with pulling a nice 23" channel cat. Got to see Stlhd. Fever's dad fight a nice northern for a bit. Very nice day on the ice in spite of the slow bite for us. 

Fishmaster: Why'd you hit the south end?


----------

